# $1.7 Billion compensation to United Healthcare executive



## Political Junky (Jul 31, 2009)

Two years ago, the CEO of United HealthCare received $1.7 Billion dollars in executive pay.

American Chronicle | US HEALTH CARE IS FINALLY GETTING THE ATTENTION IT DESERVES


----------

